
Bounce Rate Demystified - nreece
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/bounce-rate/
======
RBr
Generally, I like to think about bounce rate as a measure of quality.

If your pages contain good quality content and your traffic is coming from
targeted (good quality) sources, your bounce rates will decrease. On average
if you increase the content and quality traffic of your website, the bounce
rates will naturally decrease.

For this reason, I've often thought that Google should rename Bounce Rate to
something a little less erroneous involving the word "quality".

------
callmeed
For the Rb = (Tv / Te) equation, since Tv = visits to _one page_ , shouldn't
Te = Total entries to _site_?

Also, It's worth adding (to me, at least) that a Flash site will have a skewed
(higher) bounce rate because most/all of the content is in the .swf in a
single .html page. We often have customer freak out over their 95% bounce
rate.

